
Did Sam Altman Make YC Better or Worse? - cyunker
https://techcrunch.com/2019/03/09/did-sam-altman-make-yc-better-or-worse/
======
kappi
Somebody who got a free ride because of just having connections. Why do we
hype these useless folks.

